# FS: (3) G60 Steelie Center caps



## sawedoffgolf (Feb 1, 2007)

Selling 3 center caps for g60 steelie type wheels.
part number 871 601 171
$40 shipped


----------



## sawedoffgolf (Feb 1, 2007)

bump


----------



## sawedoffgolf (Feb 1, 2007)

bump


----------



## sawedoffgolf (Feb 1, 2007)

bump


----------

